# Any Ideas ?



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

My mouse Inka has developed a round dry/flaky patch on her back just below her shoulder blades.On tues her coat just looked a little ruffled in that area, yesterday I could see a very small gap in her coat, now this morning there is a definite round dry patch so it has developed quite quickly.From what I can see there are also a few tiny blood spots in the dry patch so it may be itchy but I have not seen her scratching at all. History; She was treated with Ivermectin, 1x drop back of neck, 2 doses(last one 2 weeks ago) She is not 100% healthy (she was the topic of a previous post The dreaded sneeze) She is still rattling/sneezing but up until now has shown no other signs of ill health, has a huge appetite and as playful as always!
I wondered if Mice can get Ringworm, or maybe I have too much or too little of something in her diet? I am so disappointed as I had hopes of having healthier Mice when I got these guys( after many years of upset with our local pet shop types) Inka is such a poppet and things just seem to be going wrong.  
If anyone has any ideas/advice that would be fab, it would be good to know what to expect when I take her to the Vet.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep, mice can get ringworm... best to treat for that just incase.

You will have to treat all mice and yourself and anyone else in contact with the mice, plus scrub out all cages with very very watered down bleach.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Ringworm is a very ugly but ultimately harmless fungus unless you or the mouse has some sort of pre-existing immune problems (like cancer or HIV/AIDS). I recently wrote an article on my experience treating ringworm, which was in the East Coast Mouse Association's February newsletter. I don't know if I'm allowed to post it here (I had a co-author, who is out of the country at the moment, and I don't know if she'd want her article copy and pasted) so if you like I can PM you the link.


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

A bad case of mites can also give off that dry, dandruff-like look. Either way, you'll def. want to get your vet to do a skin scraping for both, and see what it is then go about a treatment.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> Ringworm is a very ugly but ultimately harmless fungus unless you or the mouse has some sort of pre-existing immune problems (like cancer or HIV/AIDS). I recently wrote an article on my experience treating ringworm, which was in the East Coast Mouse Association's February newsletter. I don't know if I'm allowed to post it here (I had a co-author, who is out of the country at the moment, and I don't know if she'd want her article copy and pasted) so if you like I can PM you the link.


Hi, yes please, if you could PM me the link that would be great.( I'm new to forums and I don't know how to Pm :roll: so if there's anything I need to set up for you to do this please let me know   )

Thanks guys for the advice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, just an update on Inka, the round dry patch has gone, her coat is returning and there is no sign of any probs anywhere else on her or the other mousies (phew!!) I am now wondering if maybe she had reacted to the Ivermectin treatment, also I had been spoiling her with plenty of nibbles of "Treat-ums" to get her hand tame(she LOVES them) and I did wonder that as they are quite high in protein maybe I had overdone it and that had caused her skin problem, so now she hardly has any and her dry skin has gone. Probably just a coincidence and I'm only guessing but very relieved she didn't have Ringworm but thanks guys for the advice. 

I am watching closely and considering a trip to the Vet with her anyway as it seems one problem after another but I had noticed not long after I got her( 1 month ago) she seemed to have a very round belly and I did wonder for a moment if she could be pregnant as other than that she is a small, slim mouse. Some days her belly is smaller than others and I just thought I was being obsessive and maybe she's just a little porker Who had eaten too much as she does seem to enjoy her food! but today her belly looked really bloated so i'm not so sure. I tried to get some pics but she's really black and my phone camera just can't cope :roll: I'll keep trying to get some pics but all ideas in the meantime would be gratefully recieved.


----------

